# Clothing



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

no comment


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

I gotta hope that there are bigger things to worry about in life. Just a thought...


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*Nope*

no comment


----------



## axebiker (Aug 22, 2003)

OK! Just responding to your question - you asked!  Chill out, friend. I'm wasn't trying to piss you off. Let me re-phrase and see if this suits you better:

*I don't wear clothes for Superweek. I don't know what Superweek is. Is it a racing thing? I don't pay attention to racing much...unless I'm doing it. 
*I have team kits. 8 of them. They are in good condition. 1 - 3 years old, depending on which one I want to wear. Team kits are probably cheaper than LS's stuff will be - that I'm sure of. 
*I like Litespeed clothes - I have none. Except for a hat. I bought two bikes last year and had to BUY my hat for $22 - go figure. Free advertising for them, money out-of-pocket for me. Along with the @$4500 I spent on LS bikes. Ain't it great!?!
*I'm not REALLY disappointed. As a matter of fact, I'm not disapointed at all. I don't worry about little things like that. Maybe that's just me. 

Take my "comment" in the spirit it was meant - some friendly ribbing. If you don't care for what I said, don't respond. You put it out there, bro - it's the internet -- it could have been much worse. I'm really a pretty friendly, nice guy with a streak of sarcasm. Sorry you took it that way. Really. 

Have a better day. I will.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

Litemike said:


> So, I guess I'll be wearing old torn up clothes for Superweek, wish I had some new LS duds, but oh well. I should have went w/ the local team option. Is anybody else REALLY disappointed that there are no shorts or jerseys around?


I'd agree it's disappointing. I've called Litespeed twice on this matter this year. They've apologized but I'd say they've dropped the ball on this one for a while now. I think as we speak they should be looking at some new samples made for them and will be selling something soon. Hopefully, not grossly overpriced.

There is not much out there but I recently bought a jersey on ebay. Finding shorts is near impossible.

I'd suggest calling them and letting them know you are disappointed. Their customers spend big bucks on their bikes, and they need to hear their complaints.


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*I emailed, and I know Herbert frequents this board*

no comment


----------



## Litemike (Nov 1, 2005)

*Sorry.*

no comment.


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Care to comment?


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

Litespeed clothing is in stock and has been for a little while now. Jerseys, shorts and even some vests.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com


----------

